# What's your take on commuter pedals



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

I always use platform pedals. I just started to train myself in clipless pedals and I don't feel safe in them. For the winter I do not commute with bike, I'll take the bus for few months so I have plenty of time to train. In the city I seldom see people using clipless pedals. Should I attach platform (attachment) to them?
My commute has 3/4 of the way bike path with no cars and few pedestrians.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Get pedals that are clipless on one side and flats on the other?


----------



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

Side note...
I use Shimano D-M540 and PD-A530 pedals with single release SM-SH51 cleats, will try in few days, multiple release SM-SH56 
I don't know if this makes any difference.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

I have PD-M520 with about 6000+ Miles of Snow, Sleet and Rain
and PD-M515 with 10,000+ miles of Summertime Blues

Both Sided Pedals so I never have to worry what side my pedal is on!


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

I use an old pair of road pedals with toe clips, and no cleats on a pair of Specialized shoes.

My commute is only eight miles, mostly bike path, and I ride a 3-speed.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

The Wife was on flipflop/campus pedals for a long time. those are the ones with a spud engagment on one side and flat on the other. i switched her over to candies at the end of this season. it took her a bit, but she likes them now.

i resisted candies for a long time. i really liked eggbeaters, but thought the platform on a candy would just get in the way of the 4 sided entry. but it is the opposite. i find the platform guides my foot to the clip. and when i wanna do a short, slow ride, i dont need my specific shoes.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

I use single release SM-SH51 cleats and 90% of my commuting miles are on a Fixed gear singlespeed


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

I only bother with clipless for offroad riding when I have to hop something. On road I've found no benefit to them at all.


----------



## goat000 (Sep 7, 2010)

My understanding is mtb pedals are easier to get in/out of... can someone confirm? I think I saw a set that were actually 4-sided.

I commute 18 miles each way on clipless, about 1.5 of it is downtown DC. It's only really a problem (and then, a minor one) when I think I'm going to be able to stay clipped in to go through the intersection but I'm not, but I have to be a little more conservative there. As a result, I think the city biking would be a little faster on platforms.

Clipless is nice on the long stretches of MUT, though.


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

Been using M520 SPD for a while now. Not gonna go back to platforms! I feel so detached when I use platform pedals.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I use White Industries pedals with Bruce Gordon half clips and they are the nicest pedals I have ever used for commuting. 

To the OP, keep the clipless because in time you will get use to them and they will become second nature.


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

I've been using Time MTB pedals for all riding.
A really cold winter would be my only reason to swap to flats, because I do not plan to get cold weather bike shoes.

The only downside to always riding clipless is: clipless shoes, even MTB ones, are not that great if you need to walk any significant distance.


----------



## cparrish (Jun 21, 2010)

x2 for time mountain pedals been using them for over 5 years now accross 3 bikes... much better than the spd mountain pedals I used before.


----------



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

I start yo use mufti release, so far so good.


----------



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

Multiple release that is...


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I use platforms on my commuter, and I dig it.

Any shoes work — sandals in the summer, boots in the winter.

And, I can walk like a normal person, anytime I want.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

I use Syncros downhill pedals for the commuter bike.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

rmsmith said:


> I use Syncros downhill pedals for the commuter bike.


I used to have a pair of old school bear traps like that. 

And the scars on my shins to prove it...


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Platforms here on both my commuter and weekend road bike.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

It depends on your situation. 

For a short commute, where you don't want to worry about switching shoes, flats flat out rock.

For a longer commute, where changing shoes is not an issue, I prefer a clipless setup.

I don't feel any one setup is safer than the other, since I have been on clipless for years.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I tried the SPD on one side and platform on another..
really annoying, have to look down to clip in or fumble a bit crossing intersection

I switched to speedplay frog. This is really easy to clip in and effortless to clip out. It took me a little while to figure it out the best way to clip out of these pedals, I was rotating and pulling the foot up and off the pedal, but the easiest motion is to rotate heel out and the tilt the ankle a bit and it will slide right off the pedal. It's so easy I clip out at very very last second. much easier than SPDs.

Personally my form isn't as good during commuting, (carrying bags, loose clothing and wind etc) and the float helps me being a bit sloppy, I don't think I would really like that much float for road biking though.

I just switch shoes at work.. 3 velcro straps on MTB shoe to get ready to go home.


----------



## Doba (Aug 4, 2010)

I use these on my commuter. Platform and clipless on both sides. I'm using Sette Enduro shoes. I absolutely love the combo. The Time cleats are recessed enough in the shoes that I can get off the bike and walk around a store without making noise. Clipping in and out is easy as well. Perfect for everything I need them for.

Time Atac Z pedals.


----------



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

So far so good on SPD pedals with Lake mtb shoes and they are walkable, I like the release tension. If I can have somebody in the club lend me the "TIME" pedals I'll try them out also.


----------

